
Hipolink.net – All your contacts and links are on one site - Hipolink
https://hipolink.net/producthunt
======
Hipolink
Hipolink is a service for creation of the microsite for Instagram. It allows
you to add all the ways to connect with you to one page, and link of Hipolink
to Instagram. Service features are: 11 messengers, 13 social networks, button-
links to the site, application form, callback, photos, videos, text, avatar.
Visually, you can customize the page on your own: change the background, text
style, buttons.

